# ps3 flicker



## 85ramchargerse (May 30, 2013)

sorry if this is a dumb question I'm new here but I just installed my first projector and 110" screen and my ps3 flickers only the ps3 does this nothing else does it never did it when hooked to a 60" lg plasma does anyone know why is my ps3 going bad?:scratch:


----------



## jimbodude (Jul 26, 2011)

How is the PS3 connected? What are the cable lengths? Is this HDMI or component?


----------



## 85ramchargerse (May 30, 2013)

ps3 connected to avr by 6 foot hdmi , avr connected to projector by 30 foot hdmi , same setup as the plasma had but longer hdmi cable. but blu ray player, dvd, laser disc, computer, all connected exactly same none have problem already checked and the ps3 is running at 60 hz and is being recognized as 1080p. My friend and I already brought plasma back in using all same cables just unplugged hdmi from projector and put it to plasma and no flicker so I can't believe anything is wrong with ps3 now. I think its just some setting but we're stumped everything else works perfect also avr is a sony str-dh820 7.2, projector is an optoma pro160s, ps3 is a first gen. fat, hdmi cables between ps3 and sony avr is monster and sony avr to projector is an aurum ultra series. sorry if this post was long just trying to answer any question I could think of


----------



## jimbodude (Jul 26, 2011)

So you tried:
PS3 --> 6ft monster --> AVR --> 30ft aurum --> Projector ==> Flicker
Other devices --> (whatever) --> AVR --> 30ft aurum --> Projector ==> No problem
PS3 --> 6ft monster --> AVR --> 30ft aurum --> Plasma ==> No problem

Have you tried:
PS3 --> 30ft aurum --> Projector (eliminate AVR)
PS3 --> 6ft monster --> Projector (eliminate AVR and aurum cable)

You could also try lowering the resolution on the PS3 to reduce the amount of data flowing over the HDMI cable. If that fixes things, then the cable might be bad. The specifications should support what you're doing, assuming your AVR can handle whatever is going through it.

Do you have the component cable connected to the PS3? If so, disconnect it. Had you used component before? Try going through these directions. If nothing works, try the first bullet in the "hints" section, which will reset the display settings entirely:
http://manuals.playstation.net/document/en/ps3/current/settings/videooutput.html


----------



## 85ramchargerse (May 30, 2013)

problem solved it was the deep color setting in display menu was set to auto turned it off and no more flicker well that's two days of hair pulling i'll never get back


----------



## jimbodude (Jul 26, 2011)

Interesting... It even says in the manual[1] that it might cause problems (see "Hint"), funny. Glad you found it. Might be worth cross-posting your find to the PS3 setup thread[2].

[1] http://manuals.playstation.net/document/en/ps3/current/settings/deepcolor.html

[2] http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...erly-set-up-your-sony-ps3-blu-ray-player.html


----------



## 85ramchargerse (May 30, 2013)

thanks for your help jimbodude , I find I have to learn things the hard way guess its my fault for not reading but what I don't get is why deep color on ps3 has to be off but on my Panasonic blu ray player its on and everything is fine oh well it all works fine and picture is clear so why worry I guess thanks again


----------

